# .eps-Dateien in andere Formate umwandeln



## DirkHo (24. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ich will eine .eps-Datei in ein Grafikformat umwandeln, daß ich für eine Stickmaschine benötige. Die Maschine unterstützt folgende Formate:

Brother / Babylock / Bernina PES (.pes)
Brother / Babylock / Bernina PEC (.pec)
Compucon / SingerPSW (.xxx)
Husqvarna Viking / Pfaff (.vip)
Husqvarna (.hus)
Janome (.sew)
Melco Expanded (.exp)
Pfaff (.pcs)
Tajima (.dst)

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Googeln hat leider nichts gebracht.

Danke und Gruß,

Dirk


----------



## olyx (10. März 2005)

Corel Draw unterstützt das dsf Dateiformat.

EPS einladen, dann Datei exportieren, Dateiformat auswählen und es kann gestickt werden.

Gruß
olyx


----------



## DirkHo (10. März 2005)

Hi Olyx,

super, danke für den Hinweis!

Gruß,

Dirk


----------



## DirkHo (10. März 2005)

Hi,

habe mich leider - scheinbar - zu früh gefreut. Ich hab die Datei einem Kumpel geschickt der Corel Draw hat und der meinte, er findet nur dsF-Dateiformate und keine dsT.

Falls das mit dsT doch geht, dann bitte schreiben, wie...

Danke und Gruß,

Dirk


----------



## jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjan (29. März 2005)

So einfach ist die Geschichte leider nicht. Eine EPS Datei beschreibt nur die Umrisse (und Farbe) einer Fläche. Eine Stickmaschine benötigt aber Punchdaten, d.H. jeder Einstich der Maschine muss vorgegeben werden. Eine Vektor Datei (so wie EPS) an eine Stickmaschine zu schicken wird nicht funtionieren. Du benötigst eine Steuerprogramm für Stickmaschinen. Diese können dann wohl sämtliche Dateien Importieren und in Punchdateien umwandeln. Kostenpunkt für solch eine Software ins ca. 800 - 1000 Euro.


----------

